# Travel Bag



## Armywife (Aug 19, 2011)

I made this travel bag for Chloe that has her nail clippers, tweezers, tissues, unscented baby wipes, and a container to put her food in when my husband and I go places. I am wanting to make something like a first aid kit for her, but really not sure on what to put in it. I have the kwik stop powder and some spoons for when we have her meal worms and other snacks for her. I am just wondering what else we could have in her bag and what kind of emergency kit to put together.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Here's what's in my emergency kit for them. Hand warmers, extra blankets, toys,wheels, sleeping bags for them, heating pads, extra revolution, syringes, triple antibiotic (regular only), a&d wet cat food for emergencies and other canned cat food in case I run out of dry, guaze pads, tape, vaseline, q-tips and cotton balls, wash cloths, baby wipes, bottled water, thermometer that runs on batteries to measure kennel temp, scale, toothbrush (to clean paws or whatever), pens, and paper, vet info and their info, extra flaxseed, aveeno, knife and scissors, extra of any meds they are on, and sub q fluids. 

Mine is quite extensive, but is set up primarily for a quick grab during a fire, power outage, tornado, etc. Not just an everday emergency kit


----------



## Armywife (Aug 19, 2011)

Another question that I have is, what kind of pedialyte do you give a hedgehog? Im just trying to find some things to keep on hand in case of an emergency.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Unflavored pedialyte (its clear). Baby food, pumpkin, and applesauce are good to have on hand at all times too


----------



## Armywife (Aug 19, 2011)

What kind of baby food can the eat, right now I give her apples, carrots, peas, green beans, chicken...I know there was a post on here about what they can and cant have, but forgot where I seen it.


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

my girls LOVE sweet potato with chicken yours might like it too


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=33&t=38


----------

